# Songs That Speak To You



## beanlord56 (Sep 19, 2011)

Do you have any songs that send chills down your spine because of the message, the right chords within the music, or something else?

I have quite a few, but this is in the top:
[video=youtube;AiwLvF1P_LQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiwLvF1P_LQ[/video]

Dang, no matter how many time I hear it, it still gives me goosebumps.


----------



## JosephB (Sep 19, 2011)

I prefer songs that sing to me. Unless you're talking about rap or hip hop. I do like some of that.


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Sep 19, 2011)

This song speaks to me more deeply and profoundly than any other I've ever heard.

Steven Curtis Chapman - Magnificent Obsession

[video=youtube;PprCvi3fvxs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PprCvi3fvxs[/video]

If we're just talking music, the lead singer's voice and the incredible brass sections of this one give me chills every time.

Delain - Pristine

[video=youtube;6mrNQt660_U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mrNQt660_U[/video]


----------



## Nacian (Sep 20, 2011)

En Vogue- MY LOVING

[video=youtube;Xpugp6DIb3I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xpugp6DIb3I[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xpugp6DIb3I


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 20, 2011)

Any song speaks to me but this guy knows how to get the message across. Sean Mullins       

[video=youtube_share;KsPusehEd30]http://youtu.be/KsPusehEd30[/video]


----------



## beanlord56 (Sep 21, 2011)

Those were all interesting.

Here's a band with a little less screaming than what I usually listen to. They also happen to be my favorite.

Red - Lost
[video=youtube;vk1M3Esm-S0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vk1M3Esm-S0[/video]


----------



## Nick (Sep 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;FKFTEdhPQ9A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKFTEdhPQ9A[/video]


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 21, 2011)

The quote below was a comment from a fan on youtube and i couldn't put it better myself 

When you die and go to heaven, and you are in the elevator that goes up to heaven, this is the elevatorsong. 

[video=youtube_share;EAchKt2xjsw]http://youtu.be/EAchKt2xjsw[/video]


----------



## Amber Leaf (Sep 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;Z3Ikdsr2bJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3Ikdsr2bJs[/video]


----------



## Courtjester (Sep 25, 2011)

*September Song*







*September Song*
Oh, it’s a long long while from May to December,
But the days grow short when you reach September.
When the autumn weather turns the leaves to flame
And you ain’t got time for waiting game.

When days dwindle down to a precious few,
September, November.
And these few golden days I’d share with you,
These golden days I share with you.

When you meet with the young girls early in the Spring,
You court them in song and rhyme.
They answer with words and a clover ring,
But if you could examine the goods they bring,
They have little to offer but the songs they sing
And the plentiful waste of time of day,
A plentiful waste of time.

Oh, it’s a long, long while from May to December,
But the days grow short when you reach September.
When the autumn weather turns the leaves to flame,
One hasn’t got time for the waiting game.

Oh, the days dwindle down to a precious few,
September, November,
And these few precious days I’ll spend with you,
These precious days I’ll spend with you.

Maxwell Anderson
Music by Kurt Weill

September Song - Willie Nelson - YouTube​


----------



## Belle (Sep 25, 2011)

Jolene, not the original version by Dolly Parton but the cover by Mindy Smith

Mindy Smith - Jolene. - YouTube


----------



## Courtjester (Sep 26, 2011)

*Moonlight in Vermont*






*Moonlight in Vermont*
Pennies in a stream,
Falling leaves of sycamore,
Moonlight in Vermont.

Icy fingers wave,
Ski trails on a mountainside,
Snowlight in Vermont.

Telegraph cables, 
They swing down the highway
And travel each bend in the road.
People who meet in this romantic setting
Are so hypnotized by the lovely

Evening summer breeze,
Warbling of a meadowlark,
Moonlight in Vermont.

Telegraph cables,
They swing down the highway,
And they travel each bend in the road.
People who meet in this romantic setting
Are so hypnotized by the lovely

Ev'ning summer breeze,
Warbling of a meadowlark,
Moonlight in Vermont.
You and I,
And Moonlight in Vermont.

John Blackburn & Karl Suessdorf 

Moonlight In Vermont - YouTube​


----------



## Courtjester (Sep 30, 2011)

*Big Bad John*

Ev’ry mornin’ at the mine you could see him arrive
He stood six foot six and weighed two forty five
Kinda broad at the shoulder and narrow at the hip
And everybody knew ya didn’t give no lip to Big John.
(Big John, Big John) Big Bad John (Big John)

Nobody seemed to know where John called home
He just drifted into town and stayed all alone
He didn’t say much, kinda quiet and shy
And if you spoke at all, you just said "Hi" to Big John.

Somebody said he came from New Orleans
Where he got in a fight over a Cajun Queen
And a crashin’ blow from a huge right hand
Sent a Loosiana fellow to the Promised Land-Big John
(Big John, Big John) Big Bad John (Big John)

Then came the day at the bottom of the mine
When a timber cracked and men started cryin’
Miners were prayin’ and hearts beat fast
And everybody thought that they’d breathed their last-’cept John

Through the dust and the smoke of this man-made hell
Walked a giant of a man that the miners knew well
Grabbed a saggin’ timber, gave out with a groan
And like a giant oak tree he just stood there alone-Big John
(Big John, Big John) Big Bad John (Big John)

And with all of his strength he gave a mighty shove
Then a miner yelled out "There’s a light up above!"
And twenty men scrambled from a would-be grave
Now there’s only one left down there to save-Big John

With jacks and timbers they started back down
Then came that rumble way down in the ground
And then smoke and gas belched out of that mine
Everybody knew it was the end of the line for Big John
(Big John, Big John) Big Bad John (Big John)

Now they never reopened that worthless pit
They just placed a marble stand in front of it
These few words are written on that stand
At the bottom of this mine lies a hell of man, 
Big John, Big Bad John.

Difford/Tilbrook

Jimmy Dean - Big Bad John (1961) - YouTube​


----------



## Jaé D. (Sep 30, 2011)

*This one for me.  Still waiting , and fine with it.*

[video=youtube_share;Yw5RkzbHb-w]http://youtu.be/Yw5RkzbHb-w[/video]


"I keep on waiting, but it ain't easy, it ain't easy . . . But momma said, you can't hurry love, no you just have to wait, she said trust big time..."

It's a fun upbeat song you can dance to while feeling that way.


----------



## KangTheMad (Sep 30, 2011)

The story behind this song is pretty sad.

[video=youtube;1uZ-p-tN8Gs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uZ-p-tN8Gs[/video]


----------



## Die Oldhaetunde (Sep 30, 2011)

The opening theme of *Enterprise*. Jesus Christ, that one brings me to tears.

I don't have access to youtube, but if someone could post the video, I'd be--eternally--eternally--grateful.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Sep 30, 2011)

Natalie Walker - Colorblind. It's originally by Counting Crows, but I think her cover is amazing too.
[video=youtube;FW9BeguN4g0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FW9BeguN4g0[/video]


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 30, 2011)

I give the best happy song in the world....watch it and you feel better, need i say more  



[video=youtube_share;ZedhoqYdfTM]http://youtu.be/ZedhoqYdfTM[/video]


----------



## Courtjester (Oct 1, 2011)

*I can see clearly now!*

Oh yes, good old Ernie and Eric!

I can see clearly now, the rain has gone.
I can see all obstacles in my way.
Gone are the dark clouds that had me blind
It’s gonna be a bright, bright Sun-Shiny day.

I think I can make it now, the pain is gone;
All of the bad feelings have disappeared.
Here is the rainbow I’ve been praying for.
It’s gonna be a bright, bright Sun-Shiny day.

Look all around, there’s nothing but blue skies.
Look straight ahead, nothing but blue.
I can see clearly now, the rain has gone,
I can see all obstacles in my way
Gone are the dark clouds that had me blind.
It’s gonna be a bright, bright Sun-Shiny day.

Johnny Nash​


----------



## edgar1981 (Oct 1, 2011)

Frank Turner - If ever I stray


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2011)

This song holds a lot of emotions for me. 


[video=youtube;SZgh7KCnbR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZgh7KCnbR4[/video]


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2011)

Die Oldhaetunde said:


> The opening theme of *Enterprise*. Jesus Christ, that one brings me to tears.
> 
> I don't have access to youtube, but if someone could post the video, I'd be--eternally--eternally--grateful.



I hope I've got the right one for you!! 
[video=youtube;-8OpsPok6iQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8OpsPok6iQ[/video]


----------



## Courtjester (Oct 5, 2011)

*I Know You By Heart*







Midnights in Winter. 
The glowing fire 
Lights up your face in orange and gold. 
I see your sweet smile 
Shine through the darkness, 
Its line is etched in my memory,
So I’d know you by heart. 

Mornings in April.
Sharing our secrets, 
We’d walk until the morning was gone. 
We were like children, 
Laughing for hours. 
The joy you gave me lives on and on. 
‘Cos I know you by heart. 

I still hear your voice 
On warm Summer nights 
Whispering like the wind. 
You left in Autumn, 
The leaves were turning. 
I walked down roads of orange and gold. 
I saw your sweet smile, 
I heard your laughter, 
You’re still here beside me every day. 

‘Cos I know you by heart, 
‘Cos I know you by heart.

Eva Cassidy for her Mother 

Eva Cassidy - I Know You By Heart - YouTube​


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;HzZ_urpj4As]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzZ_urpj4As[/video]


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 11, 2011)

This guy is just one cool dude who wrote some fantastic blues.


[video=youtube_share;NS2QQNDHQGk]http://youtu.be/NS2QQNDHQGk[/video]


----------



## Transformation (Oct 11, 2011)

I love this song.

[video=youtube;FN2jlfwnkeM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FN2jlfwnkeM&amp;list=FLHfaIU_WfqDuAPwWUhLFU9g&amp;  index=1[/video]


----------



## Kat (Oct 12, 2011)

Dar Williams- Mercy of the Fallen

[video=youtube;q0EurwBDfFw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0EurwBDfFw[/video]


----------



## Courtjester (Oct 12, 2011)

*Sunrise, Sunseet*






Is this the little girl I carried?
Is this the little boy at play?
I don’t remember growing older
When – did – they?

When did she get to be a beauty?
When did he grow to be so tall?
Wasn’t it yesterday when they – were – small?
Sunrise, sunset, Sunrise, sunset,
Swiftly flow the days.

Seedlings turn overnight to sunflowers,
Blossoming, even as we gaze.
Sunrise, sunset, Sunrise, sunset,
Swiftly fly the years.
One season following another,
Laden with happiness and tears.

Now is the little boy a bride groom?
Now is the little girl a bride?
Under the canopy I see them
Side – by – side.

Bless the gold ring around her finger,
Share the sweet wine and bread per glass,
Soon the whole circle will have come – to – pass.
Sunrise, sunset, Sunrise, sunset,
Swiftly flow the days.
Seedlings turn overnight to sunflowers,
Blossoming, even as we gaze.

Sunrise, sunset, Sunrise, sunset,
Swiftly fly the years.
One season following another
Laden with happiness – and – tears.

From ‘Fiddler On The Roof’ 
By Jim Nabor 



​


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 12, 2011)

Don Mclean - Starry Night (Vincent)
Song about Vincent Van Gogh. Not sure how to add a youtube link but it's well worth a listen.

Also 2pac - Until the end of time
Even if you're not a fan of hip hop/rap,  the lyrics on thier own are powerful


----------



## Sunny (Oct 13, 2011)

God, I've loved this song since I was a little girl. ;0)

[video=youtube;O2ur063fMhs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2ur063fMhs[/video]


----------



## Courtjester (Oct 18, 2011)

*Enya - Watermark*

Enya – Watermark

Enya - Watermark - YouTube​


----------



## Sunny (Oct 18, 2011)

God, I have to crank this song when I listen to it! The louder the better. It's like I can feel the lyrics! If I could write my own song, my own lyrics... it would be this song! 

[video=youtube;nZydxX1wLNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZydxX1wLNM[/video]


----------



## Courtjester (Oct 19, 2011)

_*‘Clair De Lune’ by Claude Debussy

*_‘Light of the Moon’

For those who don’t understand French - with apologies to those who do.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GevlC4Glo​


----------

